# Question about NREMT application standards



## ns71638 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello! I'm a new EMT-B student and am passionate about working in search and rescue/ski patrol in the future. Seven years ago, when I was a college freshman, I was convicted of a misdemeanor drug possession charge. I'm involved in the course already and just had the thought that this might bar me from NREMT licensure altogether. Is this the case? I sure hope not! Thanks for your help! 
(I did research this question on your excellent forum, but couldn't find a direct answer. I don't want to ask my instructor directly for obvious reasons!)


----------



## Aidey (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you looked around the NREMT website? Also, even if you can get a NREMT cert, you may not be able to get a state cert, so it would be good to research that too.


----------



## ns71638 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have looked around the NREMT website and couldn't find the info. The state application has a question about convictions but says nothing about how they'll affect your application. 
Thanks again.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 5, 2010)

I found this on NREMT https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/policy_felony.asp

Presumptive Denial 

Applications for certification by individuals in the following categories will be denied except in extraordinary circumstances, and then will be granted only if the applicant establishes by clear and convincing evidence that certification will not jeopardize public health and safety. 



Applications for certification by individuals who have been convicted of any crime and who are currently incarcerated, on work release, on probation or on parole. 


Applications for certification by individuals convicted of crimes in the following categories unless at least five years have passed since the conviction OR five years have passed since release from custodial confinement whichever occurs later: 


Serious crimes of violence against persons, such as assault or battery with a dangerous weapon, aggravated assault and battery, murder or attempted murder, manslaughter except involuntary manslaughter, kidnapping, robbery of any degree; or arson. 


Crimes involving controlled substances or synthetics, including unlawful possession or distribution, or intent to distribute unlawfully, Schedule I through V drugs as defined by the Uniform Controlled Dangerous Substances Act. 


Serious crimes against property, such as grand larceny, burglary, embezzlement or insurance fraud. 


Any other crime involving sexual misconduct.


----------



## ns71638 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks. Missed that the first time around.


----------

